# Weepy eyes



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo has been suffering from weepy eyes since the beginning of spring. I figured it was only allergies and it would subside once the weather changed. I always wipe his eyes when they start tearing and some days are worse than others. It hasn't seem to have gone away in the colder weather. Anyone else have this issue? What did you do in terms of drops, etc ?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually just made a comment to my boyfriend last night about how our boy has been having more "tears" and "goobers" (as I affectionately call them) in the last month or two. Granted, he's only 8 months but it did seem to increase toward the end of summer. I haven't found a solution just yet, but you aren't alone. The best that I can do currently is try to wipe his eyes as often as possible as it seems like it would be uncomfortable but he seems to be bother more by me wiping his eyes than the stuff that's in them!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We rinse the pups' eyes out with saline eye drops after hiking, hunting or beach trips. It really seems to help rinse out all the things that bother their eyes and they sit very patiently while I do it. It must feel nice for them.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We use camomile tea to rinse our pups eyes, it seems to help with allergies as well.


----------

